# [Evergreen] Radeon HD 5650 + suspend-ram + ati-drivers

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

da ich mir (immernoch) verspreche, dass die ati-drivers stromsparender sind, habe ich sie erneut installiert.

Das klappt soweit ganz gut, leider will suspend-ram überhaupt nicht. Mittels --force geht der Laptop zwar in den Tiefschlaf, aber beim Anschalten kommt X nicht mehr richtig hoch und der Lüfter dreht unter Volllast.

Hat das jemand von Euch geschafft?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du es denn schon mal ausgetestet, ob es auch wirklich so ist? Weil du sagst, du versprichst es dir... Hast du beim Radeontreiber das Powermanagement aktiviert? Muss man ja manuell machen.

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo Klaus,

getestet nicht direkt, da mir Suspend2Ram wichtiger ist und es mir leider nichts bringt, wenn der Akku länger hält, ich aber immer hoch und runterfahren muss.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Powermanagement.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die wirksamste Methode ist:

```
echo dynpm > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
```

Das soll aber manchmal Probleme geben. Für den Fall gibt es dann

```
echo profile > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method

echo auto > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
```

Mit der ersten Methode ist meine Karte ca. 2 Grad kühler.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@Klaus Meier:

ist das dynamic switching schon stabil ? - ich lasse momentan die Grafikkarte auf dem "low" profile ständig laufen,

manchmal ist das ganze jedoch etwas langsam, wobei die drei profile sich in punkto Leistung (noch) nicht wirklich viel geben

für mich war suspend-ram noch nie so einfach mit den radeons

beim Rechner davor und beim jetzigen

erst mit folgender Kombination konnte ich ihn dazu bringen, das Display nach dem aufwachen wieder anzuzeigen:

```
pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-on --quirk-s3-mode --quirk-vbe-post --quirk-vga-mode3
```

das ganze läuft also über sys-power/pm-utils

ich musste mehrere Male mit den unterschiedlichen Kombinationen an quirks herumprobieren, bis es endlich geklappt hat ...

viel Glück !

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze testing und habe eine 4850. Bei mir funktioniert die erste Lösung ohne Probleme. Wie das mit der maximalen Leistung aussieht, habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber der Temperatur nach zu urteilen, spart es am Besten.

Suspend und Hybernate geht bei mir ohne die geringsten Probleme. Hatte früher einen extra Kernel dafür, geht aber seit geschätzt 2 Jahren mit den gentoo-sources. Man muss es im Kernel aktivieren. Suspend schreibt dann auf meine Swappartition. Sonst nichts. Ich mache das ganze aus dem Gnome Menü. Ich meine, dass es irgendwann mal ohne Gnome Probleme gab, weiß aber nicht mehr genau, was ich da gemacht habe. Mit KDE gibt es auch keine Probleme.

Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es wichtig ist, dass bei dir consolekit läuft.

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Ein kurzes Feedback von mir.

Wenn ich per VGA einen zweiten Bildschirm einstecke, will amdcccle, dass ich X neu starte. Das ist total inakzeptabel.

Desweiteren hat der Suspend bis jetzt nicht richtig geklappt. Entweder der Bildschirm blieb schwarz oder ich hatte danach ein buntes Bildschirmrauschen.

Nunja. Da ich meistens mit Strom arbeite, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

